# Cracked rafter? Ok to leave?



## Mtpascarella (Jun 21, 2021)

This is a cracked rafter. The crack does not go all the way through. On the rafter also is a 2x4 connected to the opposite rafter. As shown in the bottom of the picture.







Is it ok to leave alone or should I sister?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Sister.


----------

